# Magnificent horses!



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, beautiful creatures!!!!

They literally take your breath away don't they?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Love them. IMO, they are one of the most majestic looking breeds. Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> Love them. IMO, they are one of the most majestic looking breeds. Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


I agree.... they are heartbreaking to watch, truly magical.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow! Stunning...beautiful creatures!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aren't they just gorgeous??!! It just takes my breath away! My sister has three. Below is a pic of her mare and baby at a Keuring.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Merlins mom said:


> Aren't they just gorgeous??!! It just takes my breath away! My sister has three. Below is a pic of her mare and baby at a Keuring.


 

Beautiful! That baby looks like he/she is floating already!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been in love with them since I first saw the movie Ladyhawke. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

What kind of horse is that? They are so beautiful and majestic!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Suni52 said:


> What kind of horse is that? They are so beautiful and majestic!


Friesians!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They are stunning, magnificent creatures-so graceful and so powerful at the same time. 

*Merlins mom,* your sister's horses are beautiful.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I love these horses. They are my favourite!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am just in awe of their fancy footwork, I could watch them all day, those stallions are just breathtaking and so powerful looking. They don't look like they would be a very smooth ride though judging by the riders form, but who cares, I'm happy just looking at them. I am amazed how even the babies just have that natural stride.


----------

